
Show HN: GrooveJar – Conversion Rate Optimization Software - simonk
https://groovejar.com/?ref=QJY8
======
nguandrew
I've been following these guys for a while, and just a single recurring client
will pay for the investment. When you've done the basics in search and ppc
optimization, the next step is CRO without a doubt.

------
_abutawfiq
Great insight, thanks for sharing. This is really benficial and great
motivation for anyone thinking of becoming an entrepreneur

------
joeguilmette
I would gladly pay $49/mo for a product that increases conversion without
making my site unusably annoying.

